# Gender Scan next month *Update - Waiting for DNA test Results for Gender



## zmzerbe

My gender scan is the 16th of November, I will be exactly 20 weeks. I cannot wait for this scan, but at the same time I am absolutely dreading it! I just scheduled it this morning and I can tell that it's already going to be the worst 6 weeks of my life waiting for this.

Any suggestions on making this time go by faster or even just making the wait more pleasant?

*Update (10/14): Cell Free DNA test has taken place as of Monday, awaiting results which will tell me the gender.

*Update 10/19): Cell Free DNA results are in, baby is doing great and is a little :blue:
It stings WAY more than I thought it would, but I know I will be able to prepare myself better. I am so happy I didn't wait until birth to find out.


----------



## Misscalais

I feel the same. I haven't booked my scan yet but it will be in around 4/5 weeks. I am obsessing over wanting to know but then i don't want to know because i don't want to feel disappointed. Its insane.
I hope 6 weeks goes fast for you and that you hear what you want to hear :)


----------



## winterbabies3

Good luck girls. Definitely is hard waiting. I wanted to stay team yellow but knew as the time got closer I couldn't.


----------



## zmzerbe

Thanks, I hope you hear what you want too! 

and thanks winter, I wanted to be team yellow too but I don't think I can do it. I also want to save it in an envelope to open Christmas morning but I don't know how much self control I'll have.


----------



## Kay0102

I was team yellow for my 1st 2 sons, need to prepare this time and secretly praying for pink. Find out 1st Nov but pretty sure my precious baby is blue and I will love him just the same x


----------



## zmzerbe

Update: I had something similar to the harmony or panorama test done and I will find out baby's gender in 2 weeks or less.


----------



## Misscalais

Very exciting. Can't wait to see your update x


----------



## zmzerbe

Misscalais said:


> Very exciting. Can't wait to see your update x

trust me, neither can I lol


----------



## winterbabies3

Ahhhh, so exciting!!! Can't wait for update!!


----------



## zmzerbe

winterbabies3 said:


> Ahhhh, so exciting!!! Can't wait for update!!

Ugh Me either!!! They said two weeks, and monday will be 1 week. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## winterbabies3

I can't imagine!! You could get a phone call any day now=p


----------



## zmzerbe

Most definitely! With my luck my phone will be on silent and I'll have to call back, leave a message and then wait for the doc to call me back again.


----------



## zmzerbe

Alright ladies... I just got a call from the OB office and I didn't pick up so she left me a voicemail with the results..... HOWEVER she left out the gender :( :( :( :( 

BABY Is doing JUST fine and I'm thrilled about this. No abnormalities or risks found. On the other hand, I am having an anxiety attack now when it comes to thinking of the possibility that she didn't check off the gender box on the test paperwork.

I called the office back and got her voicemail, it's probably her lunch break. I am hoping for a call back from her today. I am just so impatiently waiting at this point.


----------



## zmzerbe

I received the call back and baby is a little :blue:
It stings way more than I thought it would...


----------

